# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Site ne répond pas

## Shep1

Coucou, je ne sais pas si une info est passé ou si c'est moi qui a un problème mais le site est injoignable ce soir. Je ne sais pas si c'est le cas depuis longtemps.
Des infos Izual ?
Le site n'est d'ailleurs même plus référencé sur google lors d'une recherche...

----------


## Narushima

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/87...1#post11246650

----------


## Shep1

> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/87...1#post11246650


Oui, j'ai modobell mon message.

----------

